# Greasy lip balm



## AshleyR (Mar 10, 2009)

I've ordered lip balm bases from two suppliers now and didn't like either of them. Both were too greasy and not "sticky" enough.

I decided to make my own to see if I could come up with something I liked better, but it STILL seems too greasy to me. It is too thin and does not last long.

Here is the recipe I used to make my own:

20% beeswax
25% coconut oil
15% cocoa butter
40% sweet almond oil

Can anyone suggest ways to make it a little stickier/thicker? Would adding more beeswax help?

Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2009)

Increase your cocoa (hard oil) butter & decrease your almond  (soft) oil. You can melt it back down & and add cocoa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd also recommend using a higher ratio of hard to soft oils, and up your beeswax to 25%.


----------



## Deda (Mar 10, 2009)

I use a 1:1:1 ratio of Beeswax, Hard and Soft oils.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I use a 1:1:1 ratio of Beeswax, Hard and Soft oils.



Hard as in coconut oil or cocoa butter?

I know coconut is considered a hard oil, but I think it may be what's making the lip balm so thin and greasy. It melts so easily!  I'm gonna try this recipe, but will cocoa butter then be TOO hard? What about shea?

Thank youuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Coconut oil is a hard oil, but it melts at skin temperature.  I think what's making your lip balm thin and greasy is the high amount of almond oil and the low amount of beeswax.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it!

I'm going to try another version tonight using a 1:1:1 ratio like Deda. I'm going to use beeswax, shea butter, and sweet almond oil. I really want a harder matte balm. We'll see! I'll let you know how it goes.

I may also do the same recipe with cocoa butter in place of shea, just to see what's better.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2009)

> I'm going to try another version tonight using a 1:1:1 ratio like Deda. I'm going to use beeswax, shea butter, and sweet almond oil.


That looks like it should work for you.

IMHO: Coconut oil is a hard oil when you are talking about soap, but I would not factor it as a hard oil when formulating  a lotion bar, lip balm or deodorant type product.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, so the 1:1:1 with shea, sweet almond oil, and beeswax is perfect..... exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

